# McNabb?



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

what in the world were the redskins thinking benching their star quarterback. and now the coaches keep changing the reasons why they benched him. i think they have some serious issues coming up


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

ragewear said:


> what in the world were the redskins thinking benching their star quarterback. and now the coaches keep changing the reasons why they benched him. i think they have some serious issues coming up


we had to deal with McNabb for 11 YEARS! don't get me wrong.. he was great the first few years.. he was dynamic.. exciting to watch and was a WINNER !

then all the drama happened.. Rush Limbaugh's comments seemed to have affected him.. he was more worried about being labeled a 'typical Black QB' that he refused to run .. without his dynamic escape-ability .. McNabb is an average QB.. Then his backhanded sly comments towards the fans/blaming others/constantly emphasizing he's a leader.. etc.. 

When the Eagles traded him .. the National consensus was Philly Fans are a bunch of ingrates/clueless fans.. 

*Now.. only after half a season.. Coach Shanahan realized what Philly fans have been complaining about for the past 5/6 years*:
* He's inaccurate
* Throws at the feet
* Does not have the touch
* Unable to throw to a spot
* Unable to hit his receivers in stride
* Unable to complete a quick slant
* Holds on to the ball too long
* Only passes to WRs who are wide open (why his interception ratio is bogus/deceiving)
* Unable to decipher defenses
* Too sensitive
* Unable to run the 2-minute offense
* and that annoying 'poor me' attitude
* etc.. 

now the Redskins fans know what we were going through .. lol !


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

you hit the nail on its head. mcnabb has some issues but compared to what the redskins have had in the past couple of years, i think its an improvement. for the eagles it was a good move and for the redskins it was a great move. redskins have already matched their last year win streak mostly because of mcnabb. but mcnabb is only a temporary


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It was a stupid move to bench Mcnabb especially for Rex Grossman. There is absolutely NO excuse for it.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> then all the drama happened.. Rush Limbaugh's comments seemed to have affected him.. he was more worried about being labeled a 'typical Black QB' that he refused to run ..


I dont follow football much but what the hell is this all about? Rush Limbaugh said that?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I dont follow football much but what the hell is this all about? Rush Limbaugh said that?


Rush Limbaugh was briefly hired by ESPN as a commentator back in 04 I believe. He pretty much said Mcnabb was overrated by the media and the NFL because of the public desire for a black QB

Look it up for the exact words but it was the typical Rush Limbaugh stuff.


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

but the thing that i love about mcnabb is that he is a pretty down to earth guy. he doesn't seem to seek out attention like t.o. or ochocinco. i know he's not the best quarterback but he is 100% better than grossman!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

ragewear said:


> but the thing that i love about mcnabb is that he is a pretty down to earth guy. he doesn't seem to seek out attention like t.o. or ochocinco. i know he's not the best quarterback but he is 100% better than grossman!



of course.. he's a QB .. but don't get it twisted.. he's a Diva .. which was part of the problem he had with TO when they were with the Eagles.. McNabb got angry because TO was stealing the spotlight.. 

McNabb is an undercover Diva.. he cares & worries about his public image.. Philly fans have a more in-depth knowledge about his character/personality.. which is why Philly fans get so irate when he fakes that "Mr. Company" personality on National TV .. 

McNabb, his father, and mother were all upset at Philadelphia when Jeff Garcia took over for McNabb during his injury.. The McNabbs were upset at Philly fans because:
*1*. Jeff Garcia was doing well
*2*. they felt it was a slight against McNabb because Philly fans were rooting for Jeff Garcia
(and no.. i am not exaggerating.. she was quoted for both comments)

It was so bad that McNabb had to put out a comment for his parents.. !

That was not the only time.. there were plenty others..

Lastly.. when McNabb was traded to the Redskins.. Papa McNabb compared McNabb's trade to the resurrection of Jesus Christ .. 

It's an accumulation of many things that McNabb and his family have done.. that have turned off Philly fans..

McNabb has that 'Im a victim' mentality.. it's so annoying.. When he's on National TV.. he tries to persuade the National Audience of how good of a guy he is .. it's all fake.. 


Is Rex Grossman better than McNabb? No... but the difference is not that great.. Not to mention.. McNabb is unable to run the 2-minute offense.. Coach Shannahan is no dummy..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It was stupid to bench McNabb for Grossman. I mean really? Grossman?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Shanny said he didn't have the stamina for the two minute drill. I was also surprised, though.


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

mcnabb has had two weeks to learn the two minute drill, we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

oh yea.. im waiting in anticipation for the game tonight!

i can't wait for the destruction of McTrash and his Skins .. lol

Vic is unstoppable, Shannahan had nightmares gameplanning for this all week !

Eagles by 2 Touchdowns !


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I like Mcnabb but the Eagles with Vick, will CRUSH the redskins.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well they had Vick last time until the Redskins made Vick pay for running with the ball.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well they had Vick last time until the Redskins made Vick pay for running with the ball.


 They sure did but i'm pretty sure that wont happen again. 

I expect the Redskins to struggle on the offense as usual and the Eagles will top them by at least 2 TD's.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

vilify said:


> They sure did but i'm pretty sure that wont happen again.
> 
> I expect the Redskins to struggle on the offense as usual and the Eagles will top them by at least 2 TD's.


*+ 1*

haha.. we were too generous !
The Eagles were up by 5 TDs in the 1st Quarter ! LoL !
Record Setting Game in multiple facets !

Vic is back to his old form.. i am lovin' it !

The first time we played the skins.. McTrash did nothing.. the only reason they won was because Vic got hurt.. they won by 4 points and sheer luck.. and he had the audacity to take a shot at the Eagles with his comment after the game: "everyone makes mistakes in they life sometimes.." ... referring to the Eagles trading him .. as if he was the reason they won.. he had 2 interceptions, just over a 100 yards, and a passer rating of 60% .. haha

That's why the Eagles were so ready to go tonight.. there was even an altercation between DeSean Jackson & Vic against the Skin's Defense .. they were teasing DeSean so Vic stood up for him.. the Refs had to break it up..  

the Eagles have been waiting for revenge since 2 weeks ago ! McTrash should have kept his mouth shut.. McTrash's old teammate Trent Cole ridiculed McTrash leading up to this game.. 

It's obvious McTrash is not a leader nor was he respected in the locker room.. because after he was traded.. there was something special in the air.. you could see it in Andy Reid's face and expression.. McTrash just got old.. people were sick of him.. 

*i.e.*
In training.. the Defense is not allowed to intercept McTrash .. he's sooo sensitive.. 

Now the entire country understands why the Eagles traded him within the Division .. because they know he SUCKS !


----------

